# "where are you located"



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I wish people would put their location in their profile so people don't have to keep asking "where are you located". It would be so much easier and it wouldn't waste everyone's time having to ask and then waiting for a reply.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha, you made me chage my location =P
Thanks!!!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

liz said:


> I wish people would put their location in their profile so people don't have to keep asking "where are you located". It would be so much easier and it wouldn't waste everyone's time having to ask and then waiting for a reply.


Yeah I agree 100% and it should be mandatory to put a real location and not "Earth" or "Anywhere".
--
Paul


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent idea! I have changed my location


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Follow the rules made for Buying/Selling.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4658


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

It should be the rule for joining the forum.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

It should not be a rule for joining the Forum. The last thing I/we want to do is see this forum become anything reminescent of AP. This is private information, and you should choose to share it publicly or not! 

If you are buying and selling you are choosing to do something the requires you to voluntarily give up your location. The rules might already, and should, be that the classifieds posts contain your location. Perhaps something can be modified on the classifieds subforums, setup like a thread subtitle on Pricenetwork, that would require you to add a location when placing an ad.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I disagree Will - I think it is a great way of seeing who is local to you and perhaps getting together with them to discuss reefing?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Easy solution, add to buy and sell Posting form, a section that is mandatory to be filled in for "location" otherwise post cannot be complete.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Liz, Agree to disagree. This is private info and need be voluntarily given when called for.

Rev, Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

If you find it too annoying to pm sellers for location info, just don't do it. It's always your choice.

Maybe some sellers don't want to advertise their location to people who aren't really interested in their offers.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

If I know a seller is in say Oakville then I am not going to pm them as I live east of Oshawa - just thought it would save on unnecessary pm's?


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

solarz said:


> Maybe some sellers don't want to advertise their location to people who aren't really interested in their offers.


How would I know if I'm interested in something if I don't know where it's located ?

If someone is offering a filter for half normal retail price - that's wonderful, IF it's local.

Driving 40 minutes or more makes that significantly less of a deal because of the gas and time it takes.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

even if the seller stated he is in Mississauga and i was in Mississauga, i would still ask him his location as Mississauga can be quite a long drive from one end of it to the other. 

Same would apply to any city such as Markham, Toronto...etc.

This is a privacy law and you have the right retain your confidentiality just like you have the right not to have your phone number listed in the yellow pages.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

next thing you know, someone will start demanding that we put out our full address because it's too complicated to find a meeting point, then someone else will want you to post your phone number underneath it to make it easy to contact the seller, then someone else will demand to put a picture of your face so that you can easily spot them when you go meet them... LOL...


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

manhtu said:


> next thing you know, someone will start demanding that we put out our full address because it's too complicated to find a meeting point, then someone else will want you to post your phone number underneath it to make it easy to contact the seller, then someone else will demand to put a picture of your face so that you can easily spot them when you go meet them... LOL...


Let's keep this serious - the first post was just a suggestion for the classified section. I am not suggesting that you post your passport.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

liz said:


> Let's keep this serious - the first post was just a suggestion for the classified section. I am not suggesting that you post your passport.


Sorry didn't mean for you to take offense. I was merely over dramatizing an example of how far this can be taken. Not necessarily that YOU were making all these ridiculous demands.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

liz said:


> Let's keep this serious - the first post was just a suggestion for the classified section. I am not suggesting that you post your passport.


Again I agree with Liz, lets not get ridiculous.

All you have to do is post what city you live in. If I'm in Mississauga and you're in Ajax then chances are I won't waste your time or mine responding to a classified ad.

If we're both in Mississauga then I might PM you to find out if you're close to me or not.
--
Paul


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Will said:


> It should not be a rule for joining the Forum. The last thing I/we want to do is see this forum become anything reminescent of AP. This is private information, and you should choose to share it publicly or not!


Yep. I agree 100% with WILL. Been using this forum for a looong time. This place started out as FORUM for hobbyist sharing freshwater aquarium information and helping each other out. The buy and sell area barely had any listings at the start. Only in the last maybe 3 years? The buy and sell started to take off here as people from other forums migrated. First from PN then from AP.

What I have observed is that even when people who chose to show their location sell something, at least a third of the inquiries/ posts they get is: WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED? LMAO. People will be people.

Again, FORCING people to issue personal information is a SURE-FIRE way to guarantee less people joining. If you want to sell something, then list your location. AND PLEASE FOR THE MOD'S SAKE LIST IT IN THE FRIGGIN PROPER SECTION. I.e. don't list dry saltwater goods in the LIVE SALTWATER section. There is a dry goods/ hardware section. If you want others to follow rules, respect and follow the rules implemented here first.

Thank the heavens this isn't AP. If this place started to turn into AP - you can bet your ass people are gonna start leaving.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> Again I agree with Liz, lets not get ridiculous.
> 
> All you have to do is post what city you live in. If I'm in Mississauga and you're in Ajax then chances are I won't waste your time or mine responding to a classified ad.
> 
> ...


hmmm...i've already replied to this...

What Liz was suggesting on her first post is that everyone should post where they are located in the their profile. Such as yours for example:

Y2KGT
Man United Fan
Join Date: Jul 2009
Location: Mississauga
Posts: 908
Feedback Score: (23)

What you are mentioning , Y2KGT, is seperate and is already mentioned in the FS rules.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4658


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes I know however so many people forget to post their location in the subject line of their classified thread that having it in your "location" would eliminate a lot of posts and/or PMs.
--
Paul



manhtu said:


> hmmm...i've already replied to this...
> 
> What Liz was suggesting on her first post is that everyone should post where they are located in the their profile. Such as yours for example:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Y2KGT said:


> Yes I know however so many people forget to post their location in the subject line of their classified thread that having it in your "location" would eliminate a lot of posts and/or PMs.
> --
> Paul


As I mentioned earlier, no it wouldn't eliminate questions of "where are you located". Seen it too often.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> Yes I know however so many people forget to post their location in the subject line of their classified thread that having it in your "location" would eliminate a lot of posts and/or PMs.
> --
> Paul


This would bring me back to my previous point.

Although you have your location marked as Mississauga, I as well am in Mississauga, but would still send a you a pm to know where you are located considering Mississauga is quite big. If i found out you were at one end of mississauga and it would take me 20 min to drive to you and another 20 to drive back to save $5...i wouldn't do it.

If you are truly interested in what the seller is selling, it shouldn't be a problem to send a quick pm such as "Hey, i'm interested! where are you located? I'm from..." or even post on the tread for the seller to reply and for everyone to see.

IMO it's a preference and shouldn't be demanded for everyone to follow. Good suggestion though...but privacy is something some people fight very hard to keep.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

HOWsMom said:


> How would I know if I'm interested in something if I don't know where it's located ?
> 
> If someone is offering a filter for half normal retail price - that's wonderful, IF it's local.
> 
> Driving 40 minutes or more makes that significantly less of a deal because of the gas and time it takes.


Except that some sellers might be willing to meet up. You can't put that into a profile, so you'd still be relying on the seller to either provide the information in his post, or reply to the PM. I get PM's all the time asking if I deliver.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I think the whole idea is that it's a starting point anyway... I mean, if someone says they are in mississauga, it will encourage someone to inquire about where they are if it is relatively close. If someone is in North Bay... unless they specify 'will travel' it defeats the purpose of doing the whole song and dance. I mean, you're going to find people who like it, you're going to find people who think it's pointless. Bottom line is, in my opinion it is more effecient if every B&S ad has at least a location so that someone knows if it's worthwhile. I don't think anyone should have to reveal where they are from if they don't want to otherwise. Just my two cents... it's useful because it avoids having to answer all the "where are you located?" questions.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just do what the lady says and put your location in


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

This forum already gives you the option. Put your location in if you want to. Don't if you don't want to.

*The bottom line is, don't force others to do something just because YOU think it's better. It may be, it may not be. What you want isn't necessarily what others want. *


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I like the free-market analogy here. If you are a shopkeeper and choose to be an asshole with an attitude problem, and give crap service, you probably aren't going to do very well in business unless your business is to pump out septic tanks. 

I want to make a quick sale, and answer as few PM's in doing so, therefore I'll put as much of the important stuff on the sales thread. If someone else doesn't want to do the same for whatever reason, then so be it- it's their choice to spend more time replying PM's and being the subject of rant threads  If someone else's privacy is that important to them, I respect their decision. 

I on the other hand don't mind people knowing the nearest intersection to me or the village I live in. A good cracker could probably figure that out from my IP address.


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*location*

thnx for letting me know I'll just edit 
my location as " just down the street "lolz


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

50seven said:


> I like the free-market analogy here. If you are a shopkeeper and choose to be an asshole with an attitude problem, and give crap service, you probably aren't going to do very well in business unless your business is to pump out septic tanks.
> 
> I want to make a quick sale, and answer as few PM's in doing so, therefore I'll put as much of the important stuff on the sales thread. If someone else doesn't want to do the same for whatever reason, then so be it- it's their choice to spend more time replying PM's and being the subject of rant threads  If someone else's privacy is that important to them, I respect their decision.
> 
> I on the other hand don't mind people knowing the nearest intersection to me or the village I live in. A good cracker could probably figure that out from my IP address.


Love it... people take this shit far too personally. It just makes sense. No one is forcing anyone to do anything. You don't have to be a member here or sell here. But if you choose to, stuff like this makes life easier.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

RevoBuda said:


> No one is forcing anyone to do anything.


Not yet, anyways . See the quote below to what people are 'reacting to'.



liz said:


> It should be the rule for joining the forum.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

As much as one may agree or disagree with a suggestion, A person should not be attacked for that Suggestion, Regardless Of who or were He or she is from.

I think that adding your location is a good idea, I dont think Liz was asking for Home address Just town or city.

Im From Acton, On L7J2Z8, What is anyone going to get from that?

I think the privacy issue with some members is a little Strange.

Now that ive added my opinion will I be attacked too?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Chromey said:


> As much as one may agree or disagree with a suggestion, A person should not be attacked for that Suggestion, Regardless Of who or were He or she is from.
> 
> I think that adding your location is a good idea, I dont think Liz was asking for Home address Just town or city.
> 
> ...


No one is attacking anyone, just very strong perspectives and opinions on the matter. No one has thrown any insults or called her suggestion stupid, ridiculous, or any thing of that sort. If anyone is going to throw any suggestions out there, they have to accept other people's opinions as well, hence "a suggestion".


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

_Cromey, You just called me strange for voicing my suggestion. I'm offended. That's a verbal attack._

But really... no one attacked anyone. No need to be melodramatic. This is just a discussion and online you cannot expect to get along by associating any type of emotion of feeling with the posts made by others or you may interepret them entirely wrong.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

sorry Will I did not mean to offend you


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Chromey said:


> Im From Acton, On L7J2Z8, What is anyone going to get from that?


Not too much - the rough "block" you live on.

But that can quickly be added to other identifiers you've likely said and end up with your home address before long, if someone is really determined to search you out.

I'm not - but I was curious to see what a postal code alone would bring up on google maps, so I looked that up for fun.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

But thats the Thing I dont give a rats ass if someone knows where i live. Everyone lives somewhere.

If someone wanted my address, WHO cares.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Are you aware of the term 'Identity Theft'?!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes well aware, This is the reason Why all cards are protected with passwords.

Other then that what is someone going to get ?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Yes well aware, This is the reason Why all cards are protected with passwords.
> 
> Other then that what is someone going to get ?


And when you forget your password and calls the bank/credit card company to reset it for you, guess what questions they ask you?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If im dumb enough to forget it, It should happen to me.

Im not going to live in a cave because of dishonest people.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Chromey said:


> If im dumb enough to forget it, It should happen to me.
> 
> Im not going to live in a cave because of dishonest people.


It's more then just that. Imagine you sold something to someone and they are extremely unhappy with what you sold them...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL everybody's taking this waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to seriously... 

Thank God it's still a free country...Long live internet neutrality.

Anybody who wants to steal my identity is either ignorant or just plain stoopid. Go ahead...Make my day.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Back on topic please.

For ease of reading, I have deleted/edited off topic posts.

And for the record:

We will not be making it mandatory to have your location in your profile. This is optional for every member. I personally would encourage it, but we will not force anyone to share personal information if they do not want to.

When selling on the buy and sell it is mandatory to add a general location in the posting. If this is missing, you can politely remind the poster to add it. The moderation staff does not have time to police each thread individually, so I guarantee we will not catch 99.9% of those who do not post a location.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

50seven said:


> LOL everybody's taking this waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to seriously...
> 
> Thank God it's still a free country...Long live internet neutrality.
> 
> Anybody who wants to steal my identity is either ignorant or just plain stoopid. Go ahead...Make my day.


I would steal your identity but you're in durham


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

At the end of the day, I'm just content this place isn't moderated/ operated in the fashion ap is. I know for a fact that many here that feel this way.

Soup nazis anyone?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

No soup for you!


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> I would steal your identity but you're in durham


lol so am I lol


----------

